# Alternative glass scale for DRO



## nnam (Dec 29, 2019)

I accidentally dragged a bracket moving the scale causing the glass to brreak.

I read somewhere you can just repin the serial port wires on some models.

Anyone have any advice on this?


----------



## mksj (Dec 30, 2019)

Look up the scale that you have at Acu-Rite, it will show the output connections for the scale, match that to a new glass scale. I did a basic check of the Acu-Rite newer glass scales to a Chinese model and the DB9 pinouts were different, so one would need to probably buy a new DB9 plug and make the revised connections or buy a set of male/female plugs and make a short conversion cable. There might be an adapter cable but they run almost as much as a new scale (H&W Machine Repair lists some). You could also call there Acu-Rite tech. support as to comparability of scales, but most likely they will do this for products they sell. Unfortunately an Acu-Rite scale will cost more than a whole new DRO package these days. 


			Product Manuals :: Acu-Rite
		









						DB9 Male D-Sub 9 Pin Plug Breakout Terminals Solderless Nut Type Connector HBE  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for DB9 Male D-Sub 9 Pin Plug Breakout Terminals Solderless Nut Type Connector HBE at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




This eBay vendor will configure the scale connector for the specific display model you have, including the Acu-Rite models.








						Glass Scale Linear Encoder 24" stroke for DRO Digital Readout NEW  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Glass Scale Linear Encoder 24" stroke for DRO Digital Readout NEW at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




Example below shows the pin out for the Acu-RIte ENC 125 scale and the comparison with the Easson GS10


----------



## nnam (Dec 30, 2019)

I found some more info.

The inputs are diffetential TTL digital
1997
Dro 200  G M T & E

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjALegQIChAB&usg=AOvVaw3ww8Enad2FDJz76Oplh3wl[/URL]


----------

